# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezonde voeding en kruiden kunnen huidziekten en eczeem voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Gezonde voeding en kruiden kunnen huidziekten en eczeem voorkomen*

Eczeem is gelukkig geen pijnlijke maar zeker wel een erg vervelende huidaandoening die meer en meer voorkomt en steeds jongere slachtoffers maakt. Tal van huidziekten met eczeem voorop worden geregeld bij de geboorte vastgesteld, maar dat is lang niet altijd het geval. Huidziekten als eczeem kunnen best even goed op latere leeftijd toeslaan. Eczeem kent verschillende oorzaken. Een verstoorde stofwisseling is er één van. Recent onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat ook angst, stress en depressie eveneens verantwoordelijk zijn voor het ontstaan van eczeem. Een gezonde voeding met kruiden en een aangepaste levenswijze kunnen in sommige gevallen eczeem voorkomen maar zeker de symptomen ervan verzachten. Vast staat dat eczeem niet besmettelijk is. 

Eczeem is een allergie, een ontstekingsreactie van je huid. De belangrijkste symptomen van deze veel voorkomende huidaandoening zijn hevige en dikwijls onophoudelijke jeuk, een opvallend rode huid gecombineerd met huidschilfers en/of huidblaasjes. Deze blaasjes mag je zeker niet kapot krabben, dan scheiden ze immers een vocht af en dan kan zo ernstige littekens veroorzaken.
In sommige gevallen is eczeem erfelijk, vooral in families met veel astma- en hooikoortspatiënten. Kamp je regelmatig met spijsverteringsproblemen, dan loop je meer risico op het ontstaan van huidziekten en eczeem.

*Eczeem bij kinderen* 
Bij kinderen wordt vooral constitutioneel of atopatsich eceem vastgesteld, en ook dat is in de meeste gevallen erfelijk. Hevige jeuk is veruit één van de belangrijkste symptomen. Bij dit constitutioneel eczeem moet je vooral erg voorzichtig zijn met het gebruik van zeep en zeepproducten. Die maken je huid nog droger en dat zorgt voor een gevoelige verslechtering van de vervelende symptomen.

• Extra tip van de dermatologe: gebruik in het geval van constitutionele of atopatische eczeem zoveel mogelijk korte, lauwe douches.

*Contacteczeem*
Contacteczeem wordt in de meeste gevallen veroorzaakt door een allergie of een overgevoeligheid voor bepaalde stoffen, vooral nikkel, chroom, rubber, zeep, cosmetica en zeepproducten als badschuim. Een rode en vooral jeukende en schilferige huid met vervelende kloofjes en blaasjes zijn de voornaamste symptomen van contacteczeem.

*Seborisch eczeem bij baby’s*
Seborisch eczeemkomt hoofdzakelijk voor bij baby’s tot achttien maanden, en manifesteert zich vooral op de hoofdhuid. Seborisch eczeem verdwijnt meestal spontaan zoals het gekomen is. De belangrijkste symptomen zijn gele, vettige schilfers en een lichte vorm van jeuk.

*Stress als oorzaak van huidaandoeningen* 
Een verstoorde stofwisseling wordt als een belangrijke oorzaak van eczeem aanzien. Daar komen nu ook.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter had ook last van een hele droge gevoelige huid, nog net geen eczeem en ik mocht ze van de kinderarts niet wassen met zeep, enkel met balneum badolie die een vettige filter op haar huid achterliet, ze heeft nu nog een droge huid maar nu gebruikt ze producten voor droge huid, zoals lotions waar ze zich dagelijks mee instrijkt.

----------

